

Google Petition to Reform ECPA: Tell the Government to Get a Warrant - fintler
https://takeaction.withgoogle.com/white-house-petition

======
welder
The original email as pdf:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz6opf7oE6B7NGxaR1JzcHIzaXM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz6opf7oE6B7NGxaR1JzcHIzaXM/edit?usp=sharing)

